# Need Advice



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello. I was wondering if I should attempt overclocking my C2D which is at 2.66 Ghz. 1066 FSB. I wouldnt try it on the piece of S*&^ stock PSU but need advice on whether I should just leave it alone and save and just build another brand new rig but I cant quite afford to be doing that even on the cheap level. So right now I'm stuck with what i got unless I should drop a Q6600 in but am not sure if doing so would give me a noticeable difference in speed. Please help and give as much advice as possible as to other upgrades I can do. It says in my profile that I have an 8600 GT for video card but I got a 9500 GT. 
Thank you in advance!.
Danny


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is this an OEM PC? If so, the Bios is most likely locked or limited to user adjustment.
Do you have any reason to OC? Are you experiencing performance problems?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a Dell XPS 410 from the Dell website is that helps its about 3 years old. My main reason to OC is I want to see a slight performance boost and don't have the money to be springing for RAM kits although that would help and getting rid of crappy Vista should be my first priority. Im not experiencing any performance problems accept my networking getting dc/d from servers on Battlefield 2142 and WoW but just want to see a general performance boost or slight one.
Thank you in advance!
Danny


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

OEM systems such as yours do not stand up well to the stresses of overclocking. They have weak power supplies, limited cooling capacity, and more. The computer market is very competitive and manufacturers have little choice. The BIOS is locked to protect you from failures and the manufacturer from the resultant warranty claims.

Overclocking is best done with home-built systems where you can control the components used.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

As LMiller7 and Tyree stated. Your bios will be lock. If you wish to overclock or just have a better pc in general building a new one is the best option when you can afford too.


----------

